# Festplattenbackup



## mkaya (11. Februar 2004)

ich mus für ein schulprojekt ein programm finden und beschreiben, 

welches von einem dualbootsystem (linux und windows) ein backupimage erstellt.
dieses programm sollte bzw. mus netzwerkfähig sein

ich habe schon Paragon drive backup ausprobiert ( geht nicht )

Northon gost funktioniert auch nicht (laut meinem Professor) 

kann mir irgendjemand ein Programm empfelen (wo vielleicht ein tutorial dabei ist) (auf deutsch währe es mir am liebsten)

   
warte auf schleunige antwort danke


----------



## Carndret (16. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht mit Drive Image, oder True Image?
Ob die auch von einem Dualbootsystem ein Image erstellen können weiß ich allerdings nicht. Aber eigentlich sind das ja auch nur Einsen und Nullen...


----------



## server (16. Februar 2004)

Wieso sollte Norton Ghost nicht funktionieren?

Wenn es Ziel der Sache ist, die bestehende Festplatte, auf der zwei Betriebssystem installiert sind, auf andere Rechner zu klonen (was wir in der Schule machen) dann geht das sicher mit Norton. Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten die Platte auf eine CD zu spiegeln....


----------



## mkaya (17. Februar 2004)

das problem liegt beim LINUX .

mit Norten gost stimmt irendwas mit dem Master boot sektor nicht zusammen (ntfs und ext 2/ext3 vertragen sich nciht)

trozdem danke:-( 

mkaya


----------



## chibisuke (17. Februar 2004)

äh, das Drive Image würd ich sagen. Du brauchst jedenfalls ein programm das nicht einfach die daten kopiert wie ghost es macht sondern das eine 1:1 kopie der gesamten platte erstellt.

Aber DualBoot... windows linux sagtest du?
Linux kann das doch, root berechtigungen vorausgesetzt von alleine!

versuchs mal mit dd uns NFS.

du erstellst zuerst mit dd auf eine andere platte, einen server oder sowas was ein image, um server oder andere rechner für das speichern des images zu benutzen kannst du NFS anwenden.

Dannach kannst du auf einem anderen rechner problemlos dieses NFS laufwerk mounten und mit dd das image zurück spielen.

Das klappt sowohl mit einzelnen partitionen als auch mit ganzen festplatten, da dd direkt mit den gerätetreibern umgehen kann.

ACHTUNG: die platte darf während des lesens nur readonly während des schreibens gar nicht gemountet sein. das heißt das ganze kannst du am besten von einer knoppix CD aus machen.

einfach 

cd /home
mkdir NFS
mount -t NFS /home/NFS //ip.des.servers.xx/freigabe
dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/NFS/image.img
.....

zum schreiben das selbe wieder nur das du die parameter von if und of einfach vertauscht und damit die richtung umkehrst.

Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt alles richtig hier, hab das ganze nur einmal gemacht bisher. aber wofür gibts manpages?


----------



## zinion (17. Februar 2004)

Acronis True Image sollte das ohne weiteres hinbekommen. Das macht ein Image von allen ausgewählten Platten und Partitionen und stellt sie wunderbar wieder her.. Die Bedienung ist sehr einfach und bisher habe ich damit alles hingekriegt was ich im Bereich Festplattenbackups / Images etc zu tun hatte. In der Firma ist sowas oft vonnöten und die Systeme haben danach immer einwandfrei wieder gebootet.

http://www.acronis.de

Probiers damit einfach mal aus.


----------



## mkaya (3. März 2004)

@ chibisuke

leider kann ich das nicht machen mein lehrer bildet sich ein das es ein programm sein muss und über die linux befelle ist es angehblich zu langsam? 

naja ich werde jetzt alle programme die im forum stehen testen
schau ma mal was dabei rauskommt! 

ich meld mch wenn ein programm funktionirt

trozdem danke an alle

ich freu mich über jeden weiteren beiterag 

mfg mkaya


----------

